# Wanna Show Off Some Pics and Tell Some Stories



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Well Just wanted to show off our(Dad and I) shed/deer shot collection-








Thats it
http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb218/ohiofisher/Hunting Stuff/DSCF0605.jpg
another angle








Huge moster Drop tine shed-have pair
http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb218/ohiofisher/Hunting Stuff/DSCF0612.jpg
Very old deer wieghed over 300lbs. after being shot it lost its massive 10pt. rack but it always kicked but in fights!!!








Deer kiled a man-lived in a pen
http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb218/ohiofisher/Hunting Stuff/DSCF0607.jpg
Biggest 8pter I've ever seen-cant fit fingers around base








just a pretty 1/1/2 buck shot a while back-woulda been huge one day


From our muzzleloader trip. Videotaped the whole thing but as seen in the coputing forum i cant get the videos puloaded so i cant show the hunt but when i get ill show it off!! Anyways just some beaver pics from a point that was a 40ft .cliff up from the pond that the bear somehow climbed to cut down trees... and some deer that crossed the road to go over to out land--
ENJOY ALL THE THE PICS!!!!!!!! GO BUCKS AND COWBOYS
























http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb218/ohiofisher/Hunting Stuff/DSCF0550.jpg
http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb218/ohiofisher/Hunting Stuff/DSCF0556.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Ross county ehh?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks like Rt 23 to me too. lol


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

that fire works store is only a few miles from my house!
those hills in the background are the ones in the state of ohio seal.
very nice shed collection!!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

That is a real nice collection of sheds. How long did it take to collect all of those?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Awsome photo graphs, thanks for sharing!


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I need some shed hunting tips from you guys


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

my shed hunting tip is find an area with a good population of deer and then walk every inch of it. That is basically what I do and I end up with a couple every year.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Toxic said:


> That is a real nice collection of sheds. How long did it take to collect all of those?


Idk dads prolly been workin on it for 30yrs... me 5-6 lol!!!  amazing how many biggns there are!!!!


----------

